# My turkeys eat their own!



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

Why are my turkeys laying eggs and frequently eating them? Is this normal? If so, what can be done to prevent this, other than hovering over her 24/7 to grab each egg that is birthed?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Boredom. Soft shells. Something missing in the diet. 

That's a couple of things I can think of. Unless you can make a roll away nest where she can't reach her eggs You will have to be on top of her when she pops one out.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

Do you have a photo of a "roll away nest"? Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This will give you an idea of what they look like.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/68820700534326960/

I had no idea what they were either until someone mentioned them a few years ago. I thought it meant the nest rolled away. 

The trick will be to get her to accept the new nesting area unless you can modify where she's laying now.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Some breeders used to use that type of box for certain types of Old English fowl but I haven't seen one in years.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

robin416 said:


> This will give you an idea of what they look like.


Thanks!


----------

